# Living in Barcelona but getting Married in Las Vegas



## Sharon HH (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All! 

Just a quick question...

I'm English, boyfriend is Swedish and we've lived in Spain for 3 years. 

We want to get married in Las Vegas.

Does anybody know of the legal requirements for the marriage to be recognised in Spain??

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Sharon HH said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just a quick question...
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon

Im not sure what you mean by "recognised in Spain", my understanding is you can get married wherever you want to really. We live in Spain and married in Gibraltar while living here in Spain .... 
We have our marriage certificate that shows we are married, but Ive never had to use it here. The one issue we have had (not really an issue as such!) is that the Spanish authorities / banks etc dont actually seem to understand that once we married I wanted to use my husbands surname! the paperwork was messy - so Ive kept my passport etc in my maiden name! its easier!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Getting married in Las Vegas*

Firstly don't be mislead by the rose coloured visions that it shows on the television. If you've never been to Las Vegas, go there first and then you won't be disappointed. I found it the tackiest place under the sun but some people like that sort of thing. The following may help.

Marriage Rules of Las Vegas, NV - Insider Viewpoint of Las Vegas


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah preety much what Calas felices said its quite tacky..i mean its for those young rebelious couples who cant get married anywhere else ansd do a spur of the moment thing and go to Las vegas..I still needa go there to gamble btw but yeah..if you would like that enjoy i´d rather get married in hawaii or perhaps your bf´s homeland sweden  
totally up to you though whatever choice you make have fun!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> Im not sure what you mean by "recognised in Spain", my understanding is you can get married wherever you want to really. We live in Spain and married in Gibraltar while living here in Spain ....
> 
> Sue :ranger:


Not so - unless you're listed as MARRIED on the civil register - whilst you are "married" things can "legally" get messy especially where children and/or prior espousal connections are concerned. 

I know it's not a pleasant subject (death, or ex's) - but the rules regarding distribution of "estates" are different. 

I was married to my Spanish wife in the UK - here we're not on the list.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Not so - unless you're listed as MARRIED on the civil register - whilst you are "married" things can "legally" get messy especially where children and/or prior espousal connections are concerned.
> 
> I know it's not a pleasant subject (death, or ex's) - but the rules regarding distribution of "estates" are different.
> 
> I was married to my Spanish wife in the UK - here we're not on the list.




....and if you think that's complicated, if you get married in Spain, then get divorced in the UK, the Spanish judiciaries will not recognise it - more legal red tape!!


Nice to see you back Chris, btw!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Not so - unless you're listed as MARRIED on the civil register - whilst you are "married" things can "legally" get messy especially where children and/or prior espousal connections are concerned.
> 
> I know it's not a pleasant subject (death, or ex's) - but the rules regarding distribution of "estates" are different.
> 
> I was married to my Spanish wife in the UK - here we're not on the list.



Hi Chris - long time no see 

Are you referring to Spanish citizens here ? Because we spoke to a Lawyer when we got married and he told us there was nothing we needed to do other than get married ? .... Im thinking for example of the multitude of expats who move here (already married in the UK for example) and live in Spain permanently - one of them dies and the estate / will is distributed in accordance with the Will thats in place. Obviously people should have a Spanish will as the laws surrounding inheritance / taxes are different here, and definitely if you have Spanish property.
But as far as I was aware the fact that we married outside of Spain doesnt affect anything legally.

Sue


----------

